# Good price?



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

so there is a set of 28x12 silverbacksal the way around with some of the itp bedlocks and they want 750 for them? is this a good price? the backs got about 80 85 percent tread


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I will sell you a et of 28'' zillas on 212s for 450


----------



## Joemidd (Apr 27, 2010)

Will the wheels fit a 04 Prairie? What is condition of the tires and wheels? Where are you located in AL? I am in Rome Ga.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

That's not too bad of a price I paid 840 for mine with itp ss212 brand new and the beAdlocks were like 1100


----------

